# Carb kit part number needed



## G.MAN (Jul 8, 2012)

*model hssk50-67375p tecumseh,also tecumseh parts manual neede*


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello G.MAN,
Here you go-

Engine Parts List-
http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=tecumseh&mn=HSSK50-67375P&dn=EHSSK501HSSK5X67375P-EN

Service Manual-
http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf

Carb Kit Lookup-
http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=tecumseh&mn=TEC-632107&dn=CA031632107-CA

One of many vendors-
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1408-Rotary...418?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2326cb273a


----------



## G.MAN (Jul 8, 2012)

*Tecumseh carb kit*



g.man said:


> *model hssk50-67375p tecumseh,also tecumseh parts manual neede*



thank you usmc grunt


----------

